# Behr Deck Over



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Justcatch. It’s my understanding that latex on top of an oil base should have worked, esp seeing you brushed it in instead of rolling it on..
Like I said, I used the clear oil, then semi clear for years before putting on the solid latex stain.
I may be wrong, but I’m not sure that was your problem


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

jimbo said:


> Justcatch. It’s my understanding that latex on top of an oil base should have worked, esp seeing you brushed it in instead of rolling it on..
> Like I said, I used the clear oil, then semi clear for years before putting on the solid latex stain.
> I may be wrong, but I’m not sure that was your problem
> 
> ...


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

I looked at the Behr Deck Over and Rustoleum Deck Restore. I didn't want to go through all the work and have it peel in a few years. I decided to buy a composite deck overlay from Menards. Put it down 5 years ago and haven't touched it since. The boards are 1/2" thick and layed right over my old deck.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

My mother in law put the Behr product on and it is terrible. 
We had to scrape and power wash to get off. 
Went with a solid stain and much better.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

I used the behr 5 years ago, lasted 2 summer's, took 3 times as much because it's so thick and when it peels off its a mess. And I did the proper prep/acid wash prior to installing

Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

